# Best UK fruit fly supplier?



## Justin (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good online source of fruit flies? I haven;t heard good things about livefood.co.uk cultures so I don't want to risk those.

Other recommendations?


----------



## infinity (Jul 22, 2006)

Personally, I think it's luck of the draw... I don't think there's any such thing as a bad supplier of FFs. The point is that If the medium is old, then you'll probably get some adults eventually so you can breed them yourself, or if the medium is fresh, sure there might not be any to use, but there will be!

http://www.mealwormsdirect.co.uk/

Does some good ones - honestly I think the curly domestica are the real disappointments, with the FFs, I think it's just a matter of timing. If in doubt, grow your own and maintain a colony


----------



## Ian (Jul 22, 2006)

I have always got my FFs from livefoods, I know a lot of people haven't been impressed with them, btu I have always had great success. Same with the curly winged flies though, there are so many bad reviews on there, but I have never had a problem with them!


----------

